# Brown Algae?



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

I got this before when I was cycling my tank. Brown algae on the sand and on the glass. I just recently put in 6lbs of LR (only 3lbs to go to have 20lbs). This rock looks pretty far along. Purples, pinks, ect. Very dark and porous rock. 

Is the brown algae a sign of a small cycle as a result of adding the LR? My nitrates are still high. I did a 4g water change yesterday and just did a 1g water change (using up the last of my salt water. I'll need to get some more) today. I'm going to wait till the water has a chance to even out before I test for nitrates. Will a 5g water change done over the course of two days (25% water change) do anything to lower the nitrates?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

It's probably a mini cycle. I've had problems with it too.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Does it stay or go away once the cycle is finished? I'm hoping to get another 3-5lbs of live rock next time I go into the store, so my LR should be complete by early June. Then I just have to wait till the cycle is done.  

Oh and when I was cleaning off the filter bags from my filter (I just rinse them with water from a water change and put them back) I saw algae in the filter as well. Brown algae. Should I clean this off or leave it?


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm not sure. It was still in my tank till I moved it.


----------

